# Just found out that Lowe boats sells a Roughneck Frontier!!!



## willbarrow81 (Apr 23, 2011)

I had all but made my decision up to get the lowe roughneck 1860, but today I was on their web page dreaming about it and trying to get some ideas on how to put the seats in it. I clicked different models of jons and boom the little frontier popped up! It was very similar to the roughneck but like their version of the g3 vbw or tracker grizzly. I was so happy to see that they had a 1860 model! 85" wide and 24" sides! It can handle some choppy water Im sure! Has anybody ever used one? Its like they took the alumacraft mv and changed the name! Or the grizzly you get the point! Im just stoaked that I can possibly save alot of cash, that is if its up to standards! So those of you who have any experience with any size roughneck frontier lets hear it! Thanks, Will.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 23, 2011)

Going to watch this one. I'm liking the Roughneck line myself. Either that or a SeaArk which are built like tanks.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2011)

Great choice on the Roughneck line. I have an '08 1652VT Roughneck. It's well-built, and I have no complaints about it. 

Grabbed this link for the 1860 Roughneck you're looking at so others can check it out. Looks like a great rig!

https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/welded-jon/roughneck-jon/f1860.php


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 2, 2011)

Cool, I found out that Vets, Active, Retired Service Members get a discount, and if you join some duck thing for 30.00 you get another discount on top of the military one! So Im gonna save a bunch if it works out! Im just gonna get the boat only and it still applies! Im lovin Lowe Boats!


----------



## reedjj (May 3, 2011)

Are the Frontier's cheaper than the regular Roughnecks? The closest Lowe dealer is almost 2 hours away and they don't list their prices online.

I like the Frontier 1650 and the R1655! I would love to set that Frontier 1650 up just like the R1655 Center console and save myself some money by doing it myself. With Yamaha 60/40 jet or a Merc 80/58 Optimax jet!

I have been thinking about the Grizzley 1648 or the riveted AlumaCraft 1648 NCS with a 60/40 yamaha or a Merc 40/30. But If I can get a welded Lowe at a great discount I will be more likely to talk the ole' lady into it. Plus they are both a little bigger and a little better quality and can take a bigger motor.

Gotta love that Military discount!


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2011)

willbarrow81 said:


> Cool, I found out that Vets, Active, Retired Service Members get a discount, and if you join some duck thing for 30.00 you get another discount on top of the military one! So Im gonna save a bunch if it works out! Im just gonna get the boat only and it still applies! Im lovin Lowe Boats!



That's a cool deal on the discounts! Sure wish there was something like that going-on when I bought my Roughneck back in '07.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 4, 2011)

The factory rep said I could get both discounts until August. The frontier is cheaper than the roughneck. The best price on the roughneck 1860 boat only was 4525.00 the 1860 frontier best price was 3700. It looks just like the grizzly! Some dealers I called were only a couple hundred bucks off! It all depends on my funds. The frontier is bare bones, nothing but a floor. Wide open, if it drops in price it will lead the pack! Check out lowe boats to see it, later Will.


----------



## Sharpix (May 23, 2011)

I have a strong itching about a Lowe Roughneck FRONTIER 1756 with a 30HP 4stroke ... That boat has something i like, open wide uncluttered floor, it might be fitted with a console, and by installing fishing seats at front and middle, it might become awesome. Big, light, 

... I currently have a 1232 flat bottom with 35 years of age. I like where it has taken us, but as my father gets older, and his grandson is about to get old enough to go fishing trips, the time is coming to get a new one.

By the way, how could be the result, speed, and overall satisfacion of this Lowe Roughneck Frontier 1756 with 545lbs of weight matched with a 30hp 4stroke? 
Does a 50hp can be rope started in case someday i don't want to fit a cranking battery?


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 23, 2011)

Your right wide open is great! The regular roughneck is pretty wide open as well. The frontier is lighter so less motor will get the job done. My 25hp moter is electric start, but it has the rope under the hood so it can be started either way. If I can save it up Im gonna get an 1860 roughneck! I've always wanted a big mod-v jon, and after thinking so hard about a fish @ ski, or bayliner, or whatever kind, I kept comming back to this. I would like it in the polar white with a canapy(?) Center console standing. Like those boats in flordia! The white color scheem is a color option from lowe so depending on price......anyhoo its all just a dream right now, later Will.


----------



## Zum (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the site...Sharpix 
You may want to start another thread if you want more replies but I'll comment on your question.
Thats a pretty light 17' boat so as long as you don't add to many mods/weight,the 30hp should be okay.
Theres going to be a hp rating on the hull,people say to use atleast 75% of that rating to get good performance but theres lots of people that go under and don't complain.
Almost all of the 40hp outboards can be bought with just pull start,some 50 hp's as well.Almost all outboards have an emergency pull start,just a notch in the fly wheel that you hook your pull cord to.I pulled a 40hp suzuki over for years,I didn't find it any harder then the 30hp I have now.
From that little 12'er to a 17'er,nice jump...I'm sure you would be happy.Keep the little 12, for some real small spots,plus the memories.


----------



## Sharpix (Nov 16, 2011)

An update after months. We bought a Lowe R1760SC with a 60 Mercury Bigfoot 4 stroke.
The jump has been incredible, the stability versus a 1236 is nothing short of "what the hell were we doing with the small tin!", the experience has been nothing short of amazing, confortable, and lots of good adjectives.

One thing that was difficult was to adjust all the procedures, preparation of the boat, the ramps *not available in some cases* and the towing vehicle.
o The towing rig got from an RWD open differential to a RWD with locker, so we don't end up spinning one tire begging for traction. Two singers at once, singing tuned!
o Another thing was the ramps, they just were VERY away from the edges of the water. We have had a quite difficult season without rain, something that 70 years ago has not happened here.
o The procedures, preparation, amount of work previous launching is mucho mas than before.

But all the effort have its reward. We have had wonderful days with the boat. 5 trips by now. 5 confortable, wonderful days.







BTW, thats not me. Its the guy who sold us the boat.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2011)

nice looking boat! Congrats! =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet looking boat! Congrats!


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a great looking rig!


----------

